# Side Of Head



## rich k (Oct 31, 2010)

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN CONCAVE ITS NOT FLAT IT LOOKS LIKE A BIG DENT IN THE SIDE OF HIS HEAD I HAVE 2 REDS THAT HAVE THIS. AND THE 1 HIS NOSE HOLE HAS GOT TWICE THE SIZE AS THE OTHER HOLE ON THE SAME SIDE OF THE DENT / CONCAVE SIDE OF HIS HEAD / GILL.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

There is no way anyone can diagnose you health concern with that picture. Sorry







Get one of him still, I know its harder than it look but its possible. What are your water parameters and I mean actual ones:

Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrates

Also tell us more about your setup (filtration, tank size etc) and water changing schedule including how often you change your water and how much do you remove. This will give us a better idea of what is causing the problem and how you should go about treating it.


----------



## rich k (Oct 31, 2010)

125 GALLON 13 6 INCH REDS 50% WATER CHANGE EVERY OTHER DAY 2 EMP 400S 2 FX5S 2 300 WAT AZOO TITAINUM HEATERS 15 BOXES OF BIOMAX AND SOME LIVE PLANTS NITRATES GO OFF THE CHART IF I DONT DO WATER CHANGES EVERY OTHER DAY. O AND 36 WAT UV TWIST. NO NEED TO BASH ME ON THE STOCK


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Ok.....

So as you are already aware your tank is overstocked but you have made up for it in filtration and water changes so it isnt a big deal. Personally I think Pygos do better when they are overstocked. This is where I see some issues:

50% water changes every other day is rediculous!! Your nitrates are off the charts because it sounds like your tank isnt cycled. Your ammonia must also be high. How long has this tank been setup?

I would cut back on the feedings, lower the temps to avoid aggression in the meantime and allow this tank to balance itself out. Water changes should be done once a week but 2 times a week is fine. If you are doing it twice a week only remove 25% of your water at a time. If on city water use dechlorinator. You have awesome filtration that is more than enough to handle 13 pygos in a 125G. You need the benefical bacteria to flourish in those filters to handle your bioloads. Are you cleaning the filters? If so how? Do not use tap water, its killing all the bacteria. I would leave the filters alone!!! I alternate and clean one of mine every 6 mths. They handled 22 3 inch reds no problem and 13 5 inch reds keeping the water parameters stable with only 1 water change per week.

Your fish are sick because your water parameters are out of wack and the constant fluctuation of nitrates is slowly killing them. The solution is to stablize your tank and the water parameters by allowing it to cycle and build up enough beneficial bacteria that will be able to handle the excessive bioload.


----------



## rich k (Oct 31, 2010)

Not to be rude.....So please don't take it that way!!
I was not asking about the quality of my water. Had I been asking about that, I would have posted it in the water quality section.
I was asking if anyone knows what the dent on side of head is, and how to treat it if it is possible, and not too late.
Amon, is 0, Nititres are 0, but the nitrates go 50 in 3 days, so this is why I do 50% water changes every other day to keep it below 20.
The tank has been set up for several months. I bought these fish from Rhomkeeper back in Sept. when they were 2in big.
So if anyone can please let me know about the dent and treatment, it would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

There is no point in giving treatment if you dont find out what the cause is. It would just be a losing battle. Find and fix the problem then your fish shouldn't get sick. Like I said in my first post there is no possible way to diagnose what is wrong with your fish with that picture. Could be ammonia burn caused by poor water conditions that has now gotten a bacterial infection, could be alot of things. The #1 cause for fish disease is poor water quality!! Excellent stable environment will fix most issues and diseases.

Try and get a clear picture of the diseased or injured fish.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

ksls said:


> 50% water changes every other day is rediculous!! Your nitrates are off the charts because it sounds like your tank isnt cycled. Your ammonia must also be high. How long has this tank been setup?


Someone needs to learn how the Nitrification cycle works before giving advice. If Rich had high "Nitrites" it would because his tank is not yet cycled, not the other way around. Ksls this would be a good read for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Agreed, Nitrites indicate a tank hasn't cycled, Nitrates are the result of a cycled tank. High nitrates may be caused by the tap water having a high nitrate content.


----------

